# There is a new member in my family!



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry guys, just had to share my joy. I purchased this 1964 FJ40 this weekend. Now I have 2 Land Cruisers!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

RC, you are a true Toyota lover! Looks like one hell of a project. :biggrin:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, with the poor hunting here and the lack of people worth knowing I figured I needed a project.

Toyotas are a superior product. I have 180,000 on my 1989 Cruiser and no problems whatsoever.

Besides, I wouldn't be so RC-like if I liked Chevys or any other American car for that matter uke: :lame: :down:

Bring on the flames :sniper:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

There hard to come by - don't see many on lots up here

replace the timing belt & your good to go


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

FJ40s up in the rust belt are very rare. Down here there are more, but still pretty rare. The fact that this is a 1964 makes it a unicorn because the top is different. I have been actively looking for months now and this is the one. It came from New Mexico, hence the good body. I am positively smitten k: 
If it were only as easy as a timing belt, eh Fetch  I was thinking something more like a frame off restoration.   

Boy, the wife had no idea when she said I could get another.

Here are more shots:


















and finally:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

That would make one great hunting rig. :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, she made it home (I hate calling this place home uke: ) from West Virginia last weekend on a large 2003 F450 diesel rental that broke down on me. Thank goodness I am a mechanical god. I fixed the rental truck and everything was fine after that (and I got my rental for free too!). We have decided to name her Virginia. Here are some photos of her and Betty Sue (my 1989 Land Cruiser). Work has begun on her and I am absolutely smitten k:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Will Virginia make it up to Nodak this fall???


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Mr. Langager,

I've lived in NC and I'm wondering how you get away with your life when you bring those rice burners to the gas station down there? Also, the dad-gum-thing musta been owned by sum yankee when it broke down in WV, right? Lord knows no God fearin' W. VA'n would have ever owned a TOYOTA (even if it was up-on-blocks in front of the trailer)! :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Qwack,
When I bring Virginia and Betty Sue to the fillin' station I just tell Bubba and Cletus that they belong to my sister, who I am married to. They just give me a big toothless grin and forget that they were just about to make me squeal like a pig.

You sure are right about West Virtucky though, that place is scary!

Mr. Hustad,
I am doubting that Virginia, Betty Sue, or myself will make it up this fall. However, I wouldn't rule anything out yet!


----------

